
How do you monitor your APIs? - allthingsapi
http://www.apiful.io/intro/2016/07/06/how-do-you-monitor-your-apis.html
======
dozzie
My _API_ s? The same way as I monitor my documentation or my implementation
source code.

Is it me, or is it the programmers today can't tell the difference between
service and specification?

~~~
niftich
Meanings drift over time. We can probably credit the terms 'REST API', 'HTTP
API', and 'JSON API' for popularizing the usage of the term for 'web service',
especially since that term went out of fashion in the mid-2000s.

~~~
dozzie
What I don't understand what's simpler and clearer in "REST API" term over
"REST service". The latter even reads shorter.

I do understand, however, that meanings drift. Mostly because undereducated
and clueless people, unfortunately.

~~~
niftich
Eh, 'service' is an extremely overloaded term, so constructions like 'HTTP
service' and 'JSON service' are ambiguous and awkward. I actually rather
prefer the term 'API' used as a metonym [1] to describe the running
instantiation of the 'actual' API, because the meaning is disambiguated by
context.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metonymy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metonymy)

~~~
allthingsapi
We tend to use the term Web APIs to capture the space - we should have used
that in the title to keep the discussion focused on the Monitoring topic!

